# Night owl mamas!



## mamaboss (Jul 23, 2008)

Almost 2 am here. Sleepy? Yeah, a little. But seriously enjoying the peace and quiet... the me time!

I'd write more but just cause I'm awake doesn't mean my brain is!


----------



## mugglemomma23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have always been a night owl and it is "my" time. Kids are finally quiet and I can do what ever I want now that I am looking at life as a single momma. I can talk on the phone to night owl friends, read, internet surf, whatever. I try to turn in by 2 am but even then sometimes have a hard time sleeping.


----------



## Liss86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh this is me and it only gets worse when I am pregnant. I am struggle to wake up in the morning then am awake for 2-3 hours then am in tired until about six and get a second wind until 7-9 ish but can't bring myself to go to sleep on the chance my darling toddler is asleep for fear she'll smell me lol and then never can fall asleep. I agree with pp it's my time. But I must admit. I, too, have always been a night owl. I am just more tired since I have become a mom.

Thank you for starting this.


----------



## triana1326 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm in! I am a total night owl to begin with, throw in the wonderful draw of quiet alone time and a touch of insomnia...and I'm up until 5am most nights. Luckily for me, my husband (most days anyways) doesn't work until 1pm, so I can sleep until noon. Some weeks though I get on average 3-4 hours of sleep a night. I know i should go ot bed earlier, but I just enjoy being alone and not having anyone demand things of me sooooooo much!

I love the late night...


----------

